# Santa Smilies!



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2003)

How about some Xmas smilies, Santa Kaith?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 29, 2003)

I'll see what I can do.  If anyone else has any, lemme know.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2003)

How about the yinyang smiley from here:
http://www.tag-board.com/smilies/smilies.htm

It's not exactly the same as our :yinyang: smiley.


----------

